# Revenge of the "What instrument do you play?" thread



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 3, 2009)

These have been done in the past, but hey, there's fresh blood around here, so why not?


So FAF, what instruments do you play? I'll start, fiddle for 3 years, blah blah blah.


----------



## Absinthe (Mar 3, 2009)

I play flute and the Highland bagpipes yadda yadda posts gonna get buried because no one bothers to read anyone else's posts in these things anyway.


----------



## Impasse (Mar 3, 2009)

Played cello in high school orchestra, left the class because all my classmates were dumbasses. Now I play bass guitar instead, and I'm having a lot of fun with it.


----------



## IWP (Mar 4, 2009)

I sing and play guitar, but not at the same time.


----------



## Aden (Mar 4, 2009)

Absinthe said:


> no one bothers to read anyone else's posts in these things anyway.



Yeh, I know. It's basically "let's post instruments I play regardless of how accomplished I am at playing them in order to boost my frail ego and appear better than people on the internet then get the fuck out of the thread" time.

Acoustic/electric guitar and piano, btw.


----------



## Takun (Mar 4, 2009)

I play the guitar and sing....I guess I sing.  =|

Also Trombone for 6 years.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 4, 2009)

Aden said:


> Yeh, I know. It's basically "let's post instruments I play regardless of how accomplished I am at playing them in order to boost my frail ego and appear better than people on the internet then get the fuck out of the thread" time.


Kill my joy why don't you. |:C


----------



## Absinthe (Mar 4, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I play the guitar and sing....I guess I sing.  =|
> 
> Also Trombone for 6 years.



Trombone? Wow I would have never guessed. I remember back when I was first starting school band I couldn't decide for the longest time between flute, french horn and trombone. 

Needless to say, I'm glad for my choice. Although I've always thought trombone had a certain charm.


----------



## Takun (Mar 4, 2009)

Absinthe said:


> Trombone? Wow I would have never guessed. I remember back when I was first starting school band I couldn't decide for the longest time between flute, french horn and trombone.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm glad for my choice. Although I've always thought trombone had a certain charm.



Sliding between notes was always a blast.  And the solos were always, _always_ fun on a trombone.  I played it mostly in jazz band.


----------



## Absinthe (Mar 4, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Sliding between notes was always a blast.  And the solos were always, _always_ fun on a trombone.  I played it mostly in jazz band.



Yeah, when I got into high school I seriously considered learning it just to play in the school's jazz band. Never did though, since I ended up becoming too busy with other things.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 4, 2009)

I actively play the drums, but I can play most medium-to-small brass instruments well, I'm okay at reed instruments, I have played the flute. I've never tried piano or string instruments, but I'm sure I can play those too, and well at that.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 4, 2009)

Well at least people are reading each others' posts to start, heh. I've been playing keyboard since I was little kid, and I bloody suck. I've been doing some youtube lessons recently though to actually learn proper fingering and the basics, rather than just playing by ear.


----------



## Potato (Mar 5, 2009)

I play the Guitar, and often try to sing - a failure lmao
I play a little drum 'n' Bass too.

Absinth: You play Bagpipes? That's awesome, a friend of mine plays, how long have you been learning/playing?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 5, 2009)

I (barely) play acoustic guitar.


----------



## xiath (Mar 5, 2009)

I have been playing the fiddle for about 2 1/2 years now.  I also pick up my acoustic guitar from time to time.  As well as my penny whistle and my new Irish flute.    But the only instrument I can play more then 2 or so songs on is my fiddle.


----------



## Klace (Mar 6, 2009)

Piano for as long as I can remember. (I believe I took lessons for a few years once but stopped.)
I can pretty much read any sheet music, but playing it is a different story.
I like to compose my own songs though. :3


----------



## virus (Mar 6, 2009)

I do it all. I primarily play guitar though.


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Mar 6, 2009)

drums for a couple of months =D


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 9, 2009)

Baglama saz (look it up) and voice mostly.


----------



## AxlePerri (Mar 10, 2009)

Electric guitar over 10 years, still very bad technique . Not very serious these days.

Many other instruments I have most forgotten how to play.



			
				Takumi_L said:
			
		

> Sliding between notes was always a blast.  And the solos were always, _always_ fun on a trombone.  I played it mostly in jazz band.



Trombone was the most fun instrument  I don't know how many people I accidentally hit with the slide on that thing. Good times


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 10, 2009)

I used to sing for a garage band in High School. I came up with the lyrics and the band name.


----------



## jazzcat (Mar 11, 2009)

At the moment my main instrument is trumpet, I am a performance/music ed major. Otherwise I second in piano. I'm taking a percussion methods and a woodwind methods class right now and by the time I graduate I'm supposed to have basic technique on all the instruments in the orchestra. Granted I will most likely not be able to play them all proficeintly, but I need to at least be able to teach them.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Mar 11, 2009)

haha nevermind


----------



## kurreltheraven (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm learning to play an inline ocarina. I'm pretty sure it's going to send me deaf. It's bloody loud.


----------



## QwertyQwert (Mar 16, 2009)

Trumpet for 6 years.

Piano for 3 (I like Trumpet more, but Piano is more versatile, especially when making digital music).


----------



## Defcat (Mar 24, 2009)

QwertyQwert said:


> Trumpet for 6 years.
> 
> Piano for 3 (I like Trumpet more, but Piano is more versatile, especially when making digital music).


 
Yeah! go trumpet!


----------



## Matheo (Mar 25, 2009)

Well...I play piano. 16 years of bloodied fingers. But I love it. The most recent piece I've learned is Islamey by Balakirev. :I


----------



## Luxy (Mar 27, 2009)

I play the Piano (have done so for 2 years), the Clarinet (6 years), the Recorder (8 years) and Flute (1 year).

Despite having played so long on some of the instruments, I can hardly call myself an "experienced musician", since I am currently only focusing on the Piano and my singing, and have done so for the past eight years.

I only learned how to play the other instruments because I could =) But I hardly practice with them anymore.


----------



## Eleziek (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, I've been playing and performing since the age of five, and consider myself pretty proficient in the following instruments.

Piano
Classical strings (more specifically Violin and Viola since the age of 5)
Woodwinds (Saxophone being my principal, and have performed with several others. Give me a week and if I don't know it I'll be able to play it by then)
Bass guitar
Percussion

Finally going to sit down this summer and pick up mellophone and horn for the sake of auditioning for some lines next year (Bluecoats, Carolina Crown, and Phantom Regiment, respectively), alongside Field Commander/Conductor positions. 

I'm also a conductor, and to me a baton or my hands are just as much an instrument as a saxophone or viola :]


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Apr 1, 2009)

I've been playing guitar and bass guitar for a year and a half, but I'm a seasoned trumpet player in my eighth year. I'm still not as good on the latter as I'd like to be, probably because I hardly get to practice. I sing too, but I'd never brag about it. It's harder than you'd think 

I just did a cover of Rock Lobster by the B-52's, live show I played guitar and sang for. It was pretty funny.

Last, I don't play piano officially, but I know enough about music theory to improvise a few chords that sound like songs


----------



## River-Boy (Apr 2, 2009)

Hmm, does my voice count?

I'll admit I'm not very musically gifted when it comes to instruments, but I've been told if I got formal training, my voice could be very good for a band or some such nonsense. lol


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 3, 2009)

Bass player and a Steel drum player.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 3, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> and a Steel drum player.



I wondered about that.  Toyed with them while I was growing up, lots of cousins in Antigua.  Still love to listen to pan music.


----------



## emptyF (Apr 3, 2009)

i play guitar, bass and i sing.  i play keyboards badly.  if it has strings on it, i can probably play it.  keys i can figure out most of the time.  brass?  woodwind?  not so much.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 3, 2009)

Where to start ...

6/7 string guitar, tenor guitar, banjo (fair), bass guitar, mandolin, pedal steel guitar, slide guitar (OK, I'll admit it's just a style of playing) for ... well, this gives away the fact I'm an _old_ fur. 40+ years. I started playing at age 7.

Keyboards (some), piano (poorly), violin (think hyena in a blender). If it doesn't have frets, I have trouble. Somehow slide and steel I can pull off but not the violin.

Played in a few bands but I would have to say my skills aren't true professional level. A talented hack at best.

Oh, and don't ask me to sing unless you're into auditory torture.

_Kellan, the old warhorse_


----------



## kjmars63 (Apr 17, 2009)

Anything with strings on it.


----------



## touge-union (Apr 17, 2009)

i sing, record back beats and play bass -Ibanez BTB200*L <-- LEFTY ALERT*
*Any other lefty guitaris n' such?*


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 19, 2009)

Does one's own voice and lips count? If so, then I can sing and whistle (both to more than a decent extent, though obviously not the best).

Also, I wanna learn to play several instruments. ;_;
The bassoon, the violin, the harp, the piano, the saxophone, the flute, and gain mastery of my vocal abilities.

Also, an electronic music synthesizer. >>

Whew, long list!


----------



## Pelzig (Apr 19, 2009)

Any double reed players?? 
Bassoon and oboe ftw x3


----------



## Brody (Apr 22, 2009)

I play guitar, bass, a slew of woodwinds and brass instruments that I haven't practiced in awhile, and I sing. I usually end up being recruited as a bassist for random things.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 22, 2009)

i playz da bass


----------



## Curagnaste (Apr 22, 2009)

I've played the recorder for 7 years, and the piano for 4


----------



## Keaoden (Apr 23, 2009)

I've played flute for 5 years, but what I wouldn't give to play the violin.


----------



## Icky (Apr 23, 2009)

Drums ftw.

Played for a few years, but finally got a band goin last month.


----------

